# Chanterelles



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Life is wonderful the chanterelles are out and it's a long lush season.....now I'm running out of ideas for these shrooms....I've done chanterelles with
1)fingerlings and tarragon
2)pasta, cream, scallions, dry white wine
aged gouda (works well too)
3)Veal, maderia etc....
4)Olive oil until crunchy with fleur de sel
5)pisatchios and loads of butter (pate)
I'm bored and have a fridge full IDEAS?????
thanks


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

How about tarts? With already baked off pate brisee...saute them off with shallots, a tiny bit of garlic, and herbs? We shred a bit of Reggiano over it, put it into the oven, and finish it off with a bit of truffle oil...I also like 'em with polenta and a simple roast chicken. Serious comfort food.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

17 recipes come up when you enter "Chanterelle" at the following web site:
http://food.epicurious.com/e_eating/...ce_search.html


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks CChiu
I tried ground pork,garlic, onions and chanterelles with lots of black pepper in an empanada crust wonderful....off to the sight.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Try doing a mushroom terrine with chantrelles or a game terrine studded with chantrelles. For me though, I just love them sauteed as a side for a dish. Though doing a ragout of chantrelles and escargot is one of my favorite dishes.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what herbs or veg do you add to your terrine?
I REALLY like tarragon with chanterelles, I've used Grand Marnier.....they are so apricoty. I've got a friend who worked at the fish station at Daniels and he uses them with fish.....cooks them down until they stew in their own juices. HMMMMM....I'll keep experimenting....

I saw a chef yesterday that is making a conserve with the chanterelles?????we'll see 
NOPE too overpowering, no Chanterelle flavor
[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited August 26, 2000).]

[This message has been edited by shroomgirl (edited September 05, 2000).]


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

The most memorably way I have had them is roasted and liberally strewn over a Potato Napolean at Boulevard Restaurant (Chef Nancy Oakes). The Napolean is made of crisp potato slices in rectangles layered with rich mashed potatoes, and there is some kind of reduction sauce drizzled on as well. Potatoes and chantrelles are great.


----------

